# shopping bags



## Intanyen (Jan 19, 2015)

can i heat press Non-woven, eco friendly, recycled material shopping bags


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 31, 2010)

If they can take the heat you can! Try ironing on one without a transfer first to see how it holds up. Use parchment or other craft paper between the heat source and the material in case it melts so you won't wreck your heat press!


----------



## Radiation72 (Jun 23, 2015)

myrrhmaid said:


> If they can take the heat you can! Try ironing on one without a transfer first to see how it holds up. Use parchment or other craft paper between the heat source and the material in case it melts so you won't wreck your heat press!


And let us know how it went. Are you pressing printed transfer paper or vinyl?


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm curious too! I might have to try one myself!


----------



## Denim12 (Apr 15, 2016)

Intanyen, have you tried ? we are waiting for your reply.


----------

